# Random Thoughts, Open Forum, July 4th Celebrations



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Here is a topic which will give everyone a opportunity to share ideas/thoughts/intuitions/suggestions/demands/hopes/wishes/disappointments/surprises/, its kind of like a *buffet style* open forum, the kind you might see at a University back in the late 1970's, LSU had this open mic forum at the court yard,,,but I am sure its no longer there as now all campuses must have everyone as political correct as possible and thus allows no free speech alley. 
sadly its the world we live in where flaming may strike up a fire to burn the whole place down with one tiny spark.

Not here, where there is a high respect for boundaries and a comradery which is missing from CM chat sites I knew n the past. 


As we all know words only are expression of the announcer and can be considered nothing more than wind,,or perhaps better analogy as fog, when the sun rises, the fog dissipates , meaning it was nothing serious after all.


You can skip to this 
OP 
Idea which occurred to me lately based on a comment I made on another topic..

I feel like after years of listening to Mzoart's last 6 syms, and his late Piano concertos,,,these *perfect* symphonic constructions, have given me some sort of inner guide which somehow acts as a barometer , a guide line , to be able to hear late modern composers and forma opinion . However this critique can not be a snap judgement, at least not in most cases. As late modern composers are using new ideas which do not so easily fit in with say, Mozart's late forms of construction.

Yet as different as both may sound in forms, there seems to be a sort of standard which Mozart has given me to act as a inner critique, a inner judge, so to speak lets me know the composer is too far off bounds and thus has strayed too far afield to be considered part of Mozart's traditional musical realm. 


You might feel this inner judge come alive by years of listening to Beethoven, or even bach's incredibly perfect balanced and intricate late works. 
Though I feel Mozart is more expressive in his allegro movements than bach in his allegro. 
Bach is too perfect, a standard by which few can survive the *cut* for claiming *success*. 


It is in this frame of hearing by which I listen for new composers, as rating a success or reject. 
Music is a independent style of inner expression, Nothing wrong there. it is just that, with Mozart;'s late music, forming solid musical land marks in my past experience, anything new , has to pass through *The Mozart Experience*. 



This is why I may appear to be audacious and if not wreckless in dissing one late modern and yet not another. 
Late modern can be a wide range, everyone will have their own set standards in this era. 
I know where my era begins and where it has now ended.


Anyway, that's my *Let Free Speech Reign* , now that we are days away from July 4th celebrations. 
Look forward to hear your *things you need to get off your chest* 


Give us your best fireworks showing.


----------

